# Crazy looking appy



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Stunning! I wouldnt mind having her in my paddock


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Me neither!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Another video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVwYPKt21xM


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That;s Uniquely Destined and she has been tested multiple times to NOT have the tobiano gene and is DNA verified to her appaloosa sire and dam.

Uniquely Destined Appaloosa


















some more recent pics -


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Lord have mercy ................


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd love to have her in my pasture...and my Fantasy mare band.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I'd love to have her in my pasture...and my Fantasy mare band.


Her colour is not genetic though lol. Genetically, she is a leopard. It could be that a somatic mutation has made some of her "spots" bigger.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

That's not fair. That's like the color gods teasing me with gold and chocolate then giving me a rock. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Schweet looking!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I believe i read somewhere that they believe the mare went through some external stress such as temperature etc. while the fillys color was "forming" and caused her color to go funky. She's also positive PSSM1 though her owner seems to be taking good care of her needs with the disease.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

She's stunning!!! I would love to have a loud appy like that!!! Absolutely remarkable!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

very Unique. Hope you get her tested for pssm1 , etc..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Stevenson if you would have read, she has been tested for Pssm 1 and is positive. The OP of this thread does not own her and I believe that her owner is not a member here.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she had been speaking of the Mare. to avoid confusion perhaps she should have stated the filly has been tested .. You are rude.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Actually i did mean that Uniquely Destined was tested positive for PSSM1. Not the dam.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

PSSM1? Whats that?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

MangoRoX87 said:


> PSSM1? Whats that?


Polysaccharide Storage Myopathy (PSSM), Type 1 - CVM - Equine Genetics and Genomics Laboratory, University of Minnesota


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> I believe i read somewhere that they believe the mare went through some external stress such as temperature etc. while the fillys color was "forming" and caused her color to go funky. She's also positive PSSM1 though her owner seems to be taking good care of her needs with the disease.


Heat during gestation may also have had something to do with it, that is another of the theories I have heard about her. This is also possibly the reason why cloned horses have markings that differ from the original animal - they have a blaze, but it is a different shape and size. The current thoughts go along the lines of foal position in the womb having something to do with it.


----------

